# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mẹo du lịch mùa mưa

## dulichnt

Bạn đang lên kế hoạch cho chuyến du lịch nhưng gặp phải trời mưa và áp thấp nhiệt đới? Hãy yên tâm vì đã có mẹo vặt của SSM khắc phục tình trạng này rồi nhé!

Sau đây là một số mẹo đi du lịch vào mùa mưa:

./ Đừng bao giờ quên đem theo bên người 2 vật quan trọng là chiếc dù và khăn choàng nhé. Chúng sẽ giúp bạn giữ ấm, đồng thời tránh bị cảm sốt do thời tiết thay đổi.

2./ Nên cho quần áo, đồ dùng vào túi nilông hoặc túi chống thấm rồi mới để trong vali, balo. Riêng với balô và túi hành lý bằng vải, bạn phải luôn chuẩn bị một chiếc bao nilon to để bọc hành lý khi mưa. Bạn phải sẵn sàng bao nilon cho các thiết bị hitech như: Máy chụp hình, laptop, điện thoại, máy nghe nhạc Ipod, USB,…vv.

3./ Giày nhựa rất tiện khi đi du lịch bằng xe máy hoặc đi bộ nhiều giờ ở vùng đất lầy lội.

4./ Luôn mang theo 1 phích nhỏ bằng inox. Nó sẽ giữ thức uống của bạn luôn nóng ấm.

5./ Không được sấy đồ dùng bị ướt bên cạnh bếp lửa, dưới bóng đèn điện, bếp ga vì như thế đồ đạc của bạn sẽ bị biến dạng. Hãy sử dụng máy sấy tóc vì nó sẽ thổi khí nóng làm cho đồ dùng của bạn nhanh khô mà lại an toàn.

----------

